# new mertens!



## beney_boy (Jul 9, 2010)

got my new mertens home a few hours ago. got the little bugger from roy pails down at pails for scales in ballarat. awesome guy to deal with, and gave me some great advice. 
letting the little monitor settle in for the night but will definitely get some pictures of it and its enclosure up for people to comment on tomorrow.

cheers, ben.


----------



## Morelialover (Jul 9, 2010)

Awsome man! my fav monitor, how old is the lil fella?


----------



## bfg23 (Jul 9, 2010)

Morelialover said:


> Awsome man! my fav monitor, how old is the lil fella?



favorite monitor or favorite lizard?


----------



## Morelialover (Jul 10, 2010)

monitor


----------



## Kristy_07 (Jul 10, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## beney_boy (Jul 10, 2010)

umm. not sure how old. didnt think to ask lol. measure about 30cm total length, prob a little more because of that huge tail lol.


----------



## BigWillieStyles (Jul 10, 2010)

Any pics?


----------



## beney_boy (Jul 10, 2010)

heres some pics of the mertens and enclosure aswell.


----------



## jbowers (Jul 10, 2010)

Sweet setup dude!! Jealous.


----------



## ScalyMung (Jul 10, 2010)

mertens are cool iv'e got a couple once they get a bit of beef on them they are very quick at leapping too grab the rat from the tongs even if they are in there water they will tuck there front legs along side themself like crocs do!!!!! you get to learn too respect them (like most monitors) for what they are and what they can do to you...... by the way whats the vegi for cause they wont eat em !!!!!
Cheers Deano


----------



## beney_boy (Jul 10, 2010)

thank you thank you. this is a temporary 4ft tank, jsut until i can get rid of my eel and set up a 6ft tank. when that happens i am hoping to make my own fackrock background. all fake plants. should look similar to that of this enclosure, jsut will be a lot more water, in terms of depth.


----------



## beney_boy (Jul 10, 2010)

lol i know you wouldnt think they would eat veggies, but apparently one of the young guys at pails for scales was putting vegies in their enclosure and they were eating them, so figured i'd give it a shot and hope to see for myself lol.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 10, 2010)

Nice set up
Heres mine so far










Just needs water and a Mitchell's!


----------



## branca (Jul 10, 2010)

very nice water monitor and enclosure buddy, a job well done!


----------



## beney_boy (Jul 10, 2010)

awesome tank jannico. looks a little bigger than 6ft, what are the measurements?
im thinking about a mitchells once i get my advanced licence, that or a freshie lol. love the fakerock ledge. think i might steal that idea lol.


----------



## Redcc (Jul 10, 2010)

Hey nice looking Mertens, mine loves his vegie's. alway have a small bowl of fresh stuff in his enclosure.


----------



## beney_boy (Jul 10, 2010)

i'd be interested in seeing others water monitor enclosures if anyone out there would post some pics.


----------



## branca (Jul 10, 2010)

beney_boy said:


> i'd be interested in seeing others water monitor enclosures if anyone out there would post some pics.


 
yeah same here.


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 10, 2010)

Cute mertens , I have two , but they turned out to both be males  , so I need to track down a female now! , heres a link to the smaller ones tank , thought it was a female but shes a he  

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-lizards-5383/one-lizards-135753


----------



## beney_boy (Jul 10, 2010)

awesome video scleropages. just wondering what size enclosure that is? 
mines in a 4ftx2ftx18inch tall enclosure atm but will be going into a 6ftx2ftx2ft enclosure soon (once i get rid of my eel lol). do you think mine has enough water? yours seems to have heaps.


----------



## Snakeluvver2 (Jul 10, 2010)

> awesome tank jannico. looks a little bigger than 6ft, what are the measurements?
> im thinking about a mitchells once i get my advanced licence, that or a freshie lol. love the fakerock ledge. think i might steal that idea lol.



Hey its just a 6ft by 2ft by 2ft
Ummm Mitchell's are hard to find but try geckodan next year
Cant wait to get mine in 7 days


----------



## Scleropages (Jul 11, 2010)

beney_boy said:


> awesome video scleropages. just wondering what size enclosure that is?
> mines in a 4ftx2ftx18inch tall enclosure atm but will be going into a 6ftx2ftx2ft enclosure soon (once i get rid of my eel lol). do you think mine has enough water? yours seems to have heaps.



Thanks , the tank is around the same size as yours , just a bit higher.Have you got a filter in the water? they make a bloody mess , and seem to love swimming ageist the current , your water level seems fine , just as he grows give him more 
They seem to spend alot of time in the water so I gave them more water.. I have plans for a HUGE enclosure soon. as it has already outgrown the tank 0.o


----------



## beney_boy (Jul 11, 2010)

yer im running an internal filter, i have a cannister set aside that i just have to clean. once in the big enclosure i will be running 2 cannister filters and possibly a bio filter, depending on water level


----------



## python_dan89 (Jul 13, 2010)

awesome mate, been wonting to go down there and check it out for meself..


----------



## BigRed (Jul 17, 2010)

awesome enclosures guys 

here's mine 


it's a 6 by 2 by 2 with a 9 month old mertens and 2 eastern long necked turtles


----------



## branca (Jul 17, 2010)

do u have a pic of the mertens?


----------



## BigRed (Jul 17, 2010)

yeah i do, haven't put them on the computer yet, hopwfully i'll have a chance to put them on tomorrow arvo, i'll take a couple of better ones of the enclosure too


----------



## branca (Jul 17, 2010)

alrite nws


----------



## BigRed (Jul 17, 2010)

here's those pics branca


----------



## branca (Jul 17, 2010)

very nice bigred i like


----------



## BigRed (Jul 17, 2010)

thanx branca, i love him/her. thinking about finding out what sex it is and getting a mate, not sure yet tho


----------



## TheLizardKing (Jul 19, 2010)

Posted some pics of my little guy a wile back.
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-lizards-5383/mertens-water-monitor-pics-134471


----------



## lizardloco (Apr 23, 2011)

Awesome, I wish I had one.
Nice enclosure as well.


----------

